# Show us your juices!



## Skobbejak

I know some of u must have some sick juice collections!
Please share with us noobs what is instore for us..

Here is mine for now...

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## BumbleBee

Skobbejak said:


> I know some of u must have some sick juice collections!
> Please share with us noobs what is instore for us..
> 
> Here is mine for now...


That's quite a good stash you have there

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## rogue zombie

Don't laugh...



Mind you my stash hardly ever consists of much more

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## BumbleBee

r0gue z0mbie said:


> Don't laugh...
> View attachment 15799
> 
> 
> Mind you my stash hardly ever consists of much more


Nothing to laugh at, those are some great juices 

When I started out I had exactly 1x 10ml bottle of whatever it was that lungbuddy was selling back then, I'd only go out and get another when the first one was finished.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Skobbejak

Wish I could just find THE ONE....!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## free3dom

Very nice coll


r0gue z0mbie said:


> Don't laugh...
> View attachment 15799
> 
> 
> Mind you my stash hardly ever consists of much more



I'm not doing much better...I tend to finish what I start, before moving on to the next. Have quite a lot of empty bottles though

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## free3dom

Skobbejak said:


> Wish I could just find THE ONE....!



Ahhh the mythical "one"...I don't think it really exists, it's a story vapers tell their children to get them to sleep

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## rogue zombie

Skobbejak said:


> Wish I could just find THE ONE....!



I have a friend who only vapes Dr. Stanley's Snake Oil.

But it's highly unlikely that most people will just stick to A juice.

Its more of a "relationship" tasting juice than smoking. Much like food. 

If you think about it, smoking is harsh, it's bloody smoke! So I think there it was more of what you could tolerate really. So people would find "their" brand. I mean I smoked for around 17 years or so, and I could only really "tolerate" three brands the entire time. Most brands tasted horrible to me.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 5


----------



## Andre

r0gue z0mbie said:


> I have a friend who only vapes Dr. Stanley's Snake Oil.
> 
> But it's highly unlikely that most people will just stick to A juice.
> 
> Its more of a "relationship" tasting juice than smoking. Much like food.
> 
> If you think about it, smoking is harsh, it's bloody smoke! So I think there it was more of what you could tolerate really. So people would find "their" brand. I mean I smoked for around 17 years or so, and I could only really "tolerate" three brands the entire time. Most brands tasted horrible to me.


Your friend has great taste! Dr Stanley Clarke's Snake Oil is one I am never without. Getting low because of SAPO!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie

Andre said:


> Your friend has great taste! Dr Stanley Clarke's Snake Oil is one I am never without. Getting low because of SAPO!



The international package I've had stuck at customs since September is two bottles of it :/

I had a few toots when he was over here on holiday - it is very, very nice.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## annemarievdh

All I can show you is a bunch of empty bottles

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Marzuq

Skobbejak said:


> Wish I could just find THE ONE....!



the ONE.... forever eluding us. 
takes a while but you will find it. took me around 8 maybe 9 months

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Snape of Vape

@Andre Where do you order it from if I may ask?


----------



## BumbleBee

My juice collection 6 months ago....




My juice collection right now....




I think I'm ready for the zombie apocalypse, but I think @andro is more ready though

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Andre

Snape of Vape said:


> @Andre Where do you order it from if I may ask?


You are more than welcome - http://tmax-juices.co.uk/


----------



## Rowan Francis

i think i shall just wait a mo before posting a pic ... might upset a few peeps

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Skobbejak

Nooooo, show us.... Lol


----------



## free3dom

BumbleBee said:


> My juice collection 6 months ago....
> 
> View attachment 15817
> 
> 
> My juice collection right now....
> 
> View attachment 15818
> 
> 
> I think I'm ready for the zombie apocalypse, but I think @andro is more ready though



Now with all that juice...how the  do you choose what to vape - I'd need one device per juice so I can vape them ALL


----------



## BumbleBee

free3dom said:


> Now with all that juice...how the  do you choose what to vape - I'd need one device per juice so I can vape them ALL


I hardly ever fill a tank, I get bored after about 2mls then it's time for the next one, I use my drippers a lot too

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 2


----------



## BigGuy

HA HA HA they dont make wide angle lenses big enough to take a shot of my juice collection

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## VandaL

Gave away about 20 bottles of high mg stuff, this is my 6mg yum yum collection 
Oh an I vape the Dove when I'm feeling adventurous

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 6


----------



## Skobbejak

Not fair using a mirror.....lol. Hehehe

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Skobbejak

I need to ad these 2 aswell. Just cant help myself!!! Went in for japanese cotton and walked out with this aswell... Lol

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rowan Francis

So do you really wanna see ??


----------



## BumbleBee

Rowan Francis said:


> So do you really wanna see ??


Nah


----------



## VandaL

Rowan Francis said:


> So do you really wanna see ??


Show as that Panorama shot


----------



## rogue zombie

BumbleBee said:


> My juice collection right now....
> 
> View attachment 15818
> 
> 
> I think I'm ready for the zombie apocalypse, but I think @andro is more ready though



So much bottles there that I still need/want/must have!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rowan Francis

This is from a few months ago ..

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## Alex

Andre said:


> You are more than welcome - http://tmax-juices.co.uk/



Thank you @Andre, I really need to try this Snake Oil stuff sometime. He looks like a great supplier.


----------



## BumbleBee

Rowan Francis said:


> This is from a few months ago ..


Wowzer!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Skobbejak

Eish!!!!


----------



## Skobbejak

Its getting s little bigger... Waiting for some vape mail...

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Skobbejak

Cant wait for del from juicy joes!!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## VandaL

Skobbejak said:


> Its getting s little bigger... Waiting for some vape mail...


Looking good  I want that Atlantis  waiting for Vaporshark group buy to come before @KieranD can send me mine 
Just realized I sold you my Russian, saw that box was like hmm that looks familiar 

Can't wait to add @Sir Vape juices to my collection


----------



## Skobbejak

Hahaha, thanx bud!! Its working gr8!!! Ive been vaping now for almost a month now, and the wife is stealing all my good stuff! She has taken your russian for herself but hasnt seen the atlantis yet.....


----------



## VandaL

Skobbejak said:


> Hahaha, thanx bud!! Its working gr8!!! Ive been vaping now for almost a month now, and the wife is stealing all my good stuff! She has taken your russian for herself but hasnt seen the atlantis yet.....


Bro the Atlantis looks like a serious contender, one of the youtube vaping personalities posted recently they have been going on the same coil for almost 3 weeks now @ 50w non stop and it's still going strong

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Skobbejak

I wount know yet, still looking for a mod!!!


----------



## Alex

My Bombies collection...so far.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Achmat89

Finally growing with international and local premium juices.


----------



## PutRid

Achmat88 said:


> Finally growing with international and local premium juices.
> 
> View attachment 17016


Nice.
What did you get in the trick or treat from vapeking?


----------



## Marzuq

VandaL said:


> Gave away about 20 bottles of high mg stuff, this is my 6mg yum yum collection
> Oh an I vape the Dove when I'm feeling adventurous




you my friend need to sit in on a few meetings LOL
thats a serious collection you have there

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Achmat89

PutRid said:


> Nice.
> What did you get in the trick or treat from vapeking?



Thanx bud

Im not too sure hey, haven't tried it yet. Smelt it and still trying to figure out what zero juice i can mix with coz 12mg is abit rough on the atlantis. Maybe i will just add pure VG to the mix... i will keep you posted bru


----------



## PutRid

Achmat88 said:


> Thanx bud
> 
> Im not too sure hey, haven't tried it yet. Smelt it and still trying to figure out what zero juice i can mix with coz 12mg is abit rough on the atlantis. Maybe i will just add pure VG to the mix... i will keep you posted bru


Yeah can imagine. Awesome hopefully not a bacon chicken flavour lol.


----------



## Achmat89

PutRid said:


> Yeah can imagine. Awesome hopefully not a bacon chicken flavour lol.



Hahaha hopefully not Bacon.

Smells kinda sweet so maybe it ain't... hopefully its the treat and not trick lol


----------



## PutRid

Achmat88 said:


> Hahaha hopefully not Bacon.
> 
> Smells kinda sweet so maybe it ain't... hopefully its the treat and not trick lol


Agreed. Cant imagine vaping a cooked food.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Achmat89

PutRid said:


> Agreed. Cant imagine vaping a cooked food.



lol some PROTEIN supplement


----------



## PutRid

Achmat88 said:


> lol some PROTEIN supplement


Hahah

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Achmat89

PutRid said:


> Hahah



Lol if i don't like it i will donate to the taste box


----------



## PutRid

Achmat88 said:


> Lol if i don't like it i will donate to the taste box


Taste box? You decant all the juices you dont like into one and taste the madness?


----------



## Achmat89

PutRid said:


> Taste box? You decant all the juices you dont like into one and taste the madness?



@PutRid http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/taste-box-donations.860/


----------



## VandaL

Marzuq said:


> you my friend need to sit in on a few meetings LOL
> thats a serious collection you have there


lol thanks, I added about 16 bottles to that now, stood back a was like  no more ! Have enough juice for like the next year to vape myself into a coma. I shall see you at the next meeting


----------



## Marzuq

VandaL said:


> lol thanks, I added about 16 bottles to that now, stood back a was like  no more ! Have enough juice for like the next year to vape myself into a coma. I shall see you at the next meeting



thats hillarious. Because we both know you will be ordering more as soon as new stuff pops up. We all do it lol

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## VandaL

Marzuq said:


> thats hillarious. Because we both know you will be ordering more as soon as new stuff pops up. We all do it lol


We need to stay strong for each other brother


----------



## Marzuq

VandaL said:


> We need to stay strong for each other brother



No Doubt. But theres still so much that i want to try


----------



## PutRid

Achmat88 said:


> @PutRid http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/taste-box-donations.860/


Oh wow thats awesome. Should think about putting my name down.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Arthster

I was going to post my collection but after seeing some of the stuff you guys post i feel a little inadequacy coming on. 

Maybe I should buy less gear and more juice

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Andre

Arthster said:


> I was going to post my collection but after seeing some of the stuff you guys post i feel a little inadequacy coming on.
> 
> Maybe I should buy less gear and more juice


Lol, forever a fight between those 2 forces! And in between your wallet gets crushed!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Arthster

@Andre I had a wallet once... long ago... then my life was filled with flavor at a meetup of vapors in JHB. that day my bank manger took my wallet and turned her back on me 

And by bank manager I meen wife

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Ollie

Eish... After almost a week in Durban, I amost completely destroyed my collection. I only have about 70ml total left. Trust me, being boozed all the time with old mates that are interested in what you are sucking on is never a good idea! hahaha

Time to restock, rock n roll.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Ollie

See what I mean???

Collection GONE! hahaha

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Arthster

That looks like my collection in total 

I hope that i will have enough until pay day. And on payday i am going to go visit @Stroodlepuff which means i'm going to buy toys not juice and then...... its a vicious circle


----------



## Arthster

Hang on a minute... Situation is not as bad as i thought.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Kaizer

Quickly before wife sees this:

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Andre

Kaizer said:


> Quickly before wife sees this:
> 
> View attachment 17299


Lol, looks much like my drawer.....and the juice you are looking for is always hiding in there.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie

Kaizer said:


> Quickly before wife sees this:
> 
> View attachment 17299



I have been vaping for around 6 months, and I am 100% certain I haven't owned and vaped half that amount.

Jealous I am

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Daniel

yowsers , you mean this is my future ??? Always chasing that perfect flavour and throat hit ? I suspect the vaping fraternity saw us all coming .... 

Got some 6mg today and must say , enjoying the vape more than on the 12mg , well probably till I get my Atlantis then it's down to 3mg LOL

I really feel like a snob , shaking my head at the stinkie smokers and thinking "You don't know what you missing..."

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## free3dom

Daniel said:


> I really feel like a snob , shaking my head at the stinkie smokers and thinking "You don't know what you missing..."



That's not snobbish at all...it's called enlightenment

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## VandaL

Daniel said:


> I really feel like a snob , shaking my head at the stinkie smokers and thinking "You don't know what you missing..."


I have a cousin who has an IPV 3 with an Atlantis, mutationX v2, Orchid V2, Onslaught and still smokes cigs. I got him onto vaping like 2 months ago and he has gone from a pack a day to like 10 a day  I really don't understand why he does both. He tells me vaping is just for the taste


----------



## Yusuf Cape Vaper

VandaL said:


> I have a cousin who has an IPV 3 with an Atlantis, mutationX v2, Orchid V2, Onslaught and still smokes cigs. I got him onto vaping like 2 months ago and he has gone from a pack a day to like 10 a day  I really don't understand why he does both. He tells me vaping is just for the taste



I know quite a few people who do this. They don't Vape to quit smoking. They Vape to add to smoking. Like guys who smoke cigarettes, pipe, rollies, hooka, etc. They smoke for the act of smoking. Nothing to do with health benefits lol


----------



## Marzuq

VandaL said:


> I have a cousin who has an IPV 3 with an Atlantis, mutationX v2, Orchid V2, Onslaught and still smokes cigs. I got him onto vaping like 2 months ago and he has gone from a pack a day to like 10 a day  I really don't understand why he does both. He tells me vaping is just for the taste



I used to vape that way too. For a while actually. One day I didn't have smokes and just never got around to buying. Been vaping ever since. It has alot to do with hardware combo with adv. If u don't meet your needs there then you will never be satisfied

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------

